# Iowa public land suggestions NOT in zone 4,5,6



## Mdwelder (Apr 13, 2016)

Do


Hunts4ducks said:


> Is anyone interested in zone 2? If so here is the deal, I am from Iowa lived there most of my life. I own 240 acres and have access to more. There is also a lot of public land to hunt. I would be willing to invite a couple of guys to come and hunt. Here is the trade.... Wanting to do some big water duck hunts in Michigan. Oh, and I forgot to mention we have a lot of ditch chickens if you want to throw the shotgun in for a hunt also. Oh I did I mention there are some big deer running around the neighborhood
> Let me know if interested.
> 
> 
> View attachment 214998


Nt duck hunting would you be willing to lease any of your lanf


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

If you are looking at the Loess hills, be warned, these hills arent a joke. I hunt them yearly, as I live in the hills, and I wish I had a helicopter to get deer out. 

There are quite a few public spots on the river, that have been good to me. This year you wont be hunting them though, as it is wet. . . I cant get to one of my stands without taking a boat. Dont overlook some of the public that looks small, or looks to not have much on it. Plenty of big deer, and not much pressure until shotgun season. I hunted one piece of public all season, and all shotgun season and never saw another person. Saw lots of good bucks, that are still in there. 

The downside to this area, is the population is significantly lower than that of zone 4 or 5. There are still deer, and plenty of them, but it wont be the same iowa experience as sitting in zone 4 or 5, and seeing 50+ deer a night.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> If you are looking at the Loess hills, be warned, these hills arent a joke. I hunt them yearly, as I live in the hills, and I wish I had a helicopter to get deer out.
> 
> There are quite a few public spots on the river, that have been good to me. This year you wont be hunting them though, as it is wet. . . I cant get to one of my stands without taking a boat. Dont overlook some of the public that looks small, or looks to not have much on it. Plenty of big deer, and not much pressure until shotgun season. I hunted one piece of public all season, and all shotgun season and never saw another person. Saw lots of good bucks, that are still in there.
> 
> *The downside to this area, is the population is significantly lower than that of zone 4 or 5. There are still deer, and plenty of them, but it wont be the same iowa experience as sitting in zone 4 or 5, and seeing 50+ deer a night*.



I hunted Zone 5 in 2013 and NEVER saw more than a dozen deer in a single day. Granted, it was the year after the CWD whammy but still.....


----------

